# Brom



## SenorDingDong (Feb 24, 2012)

One of my favorite artists. No more needs to be said. 


Let's look at some Brom:












































Been thinking about getting this one as a tattoo:


----------



## Alimination (Feb 24, 2012)

Love the work too! I used to check it out a lot back in school.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 24, 2012)

JWGriebel said:


> One of my favorite artists. No more needs to be said.
> 
> 
> Let's look at some Brom:



Perfect album cover there.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 24, 2012)

rk post is one of my favorites, along with Brom.

right in the same vein of work, too.


----------



## Bigsby (Feb 25, 2012)

whoa this stuff is awesome


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 25, 2012)

This is amazing man!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, Brom has been one of my favorite artists ever since I read his book _The Child Thief_. Very classical style, but very innovate with his blending and color schemes.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 25, 2012)

The style kind of reminds me of 90's Death Metal album covers \m/ but these ones you've posted have ALOT more feel within them.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 9, 2012)

Brom's always had solid work. I've had the opportunity to meet him twice. He's done talks/presentations at the Video game studios I've worked at. Even though his work is quite "dark" he is a super laid back, quiet and humble guy. He even hung out with a group of us after work at a nearby bar and "talked shop" with us. Strangely he doesn't even drink.


----------

